# For the love of my boys



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

After we returned from a walk tonight, Charlie and I were playing on the floor and my eyes rested on “the peace of the art” of my boys. 

I clearly remember that day, stopped at the pet store and bought all bunch of toys for my Buddy who was teething at that time just to catch him chewing on the leg of dining table. Of course I was mad, the table was brand new and my Buddy was “just a dog” to me at that time. Years passed by, my Buddy is not with us any more, we have our Charlie now and guess what ... somewhere around his teething time I caught my Charlie chewing on the same spot. Tonight I am looking at that spot, a peace of the art of my boys smiling with tears.

Charlie looked at me for couple minutes and then went to sleep at my Buddy’s favorite place.

Sorry my dear friends who are grieving I understand your pain.

I have no knowledge or wisdom to share, not even so much experience in doggy world, but I share what I have – love for my boys.

Hope you all find your peace one day.















My Buddy








My Charlie


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing... this gave me those bittersweet tears. My Logan was chewing on a baseboard that Oakley had already chewed. I am so glad we never replaced it after all of those years  Little memories of our Oaks all around our home.

Wow great picture of Charlie sleeping in the very same place your beloved Buddy slept. Brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Melakat said:


> Thanks for sharing... this gave me those bittersweet tears. My Logan was chewing on a baseboard that Oakley had already chewed. I am so glad we never replaced it after all of those years  Little memories of our Oaks all around our home.
> 
> Wow great picture of Charlie sleeping in the very same place your beloved Buddy slept. Brings tears to my eyes.


Thanks Melakat, it is bittersweet.

Interesting enough, my Charlie doesn't go there very often and never at night, but last night when he was looking at me and then went there, I felt like my Buddy channeling thru him, telling him "go there, do it for our mommy".


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Buddy's Mom Forever, just wanted to send you a hug!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sorry my dear friends who are grieving I understand your pain.
> 
> I have no knowledge or wisdom to share, not even so much experience in doggy world, but I share what I have – love for my boys.
> 
> Hope you all find your peace one day.


Thanks Buddy's Mom, 
Just what you wrote is what I really need sometimes, knowing someone like you, and others here, who love their dogs as much as I love Merry and to understand that the grieving continues deep down....even though in all my other worlds-- work, my friends, and even my family, it looks like I'm fine.

I have a dear memory when I look at my dining table too. When I was shopping for a new table, I had to have the 4 legs on the ends, because I knew that Merry would want to lay under it. She was crate trained when she was younger, but that crate was long put away. She decided that the table was her new favorite place with all of her toys underneath and I always laughed when I looked at her, that I ended up getting a thousand dollar dog crate 

I love the pictures of Buddy and Charlie sleeping in the same places. Charlie knows  Hugs Karen


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

The gift that keeps on giving after the searing pain of loss has receded are the memories of our loved ones - furry and otherwise.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> I felt like my Buddy channeling thru him, telling him "go there, do it for our mommy".


So ya think maybe..just maybe Buddy is a little bit of Charlie, and Buddy never really left.
I've been seeing that from mine all the time. I've had 4 that are at the rainbow bridge and my new Auggie..I can see all 4 of my others in her and she has her own special trait that none of the others had and it the vocal thing. This really caught my mind off guard..my 3rd golden Gracie had knee surgery on both her back knees when she was a pup, we had a pool and she would swim with only her front paws her butt just hung in the water...then after she passed on #4 Rylie started swimming and guess what? front legs only when swimming. Things that make ya go humm!
thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The picture of the toothmarks is so tender and full of love.


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

Buddy's Mom...we have plenty of what we call "Golden Beaver" marks around the house and yard. I can almost tell you of our last three goldies, who did which one. Our Jackie was probably the best, but it does pain me when I spot one of those materpieces. Hugs to you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Table was immediately turned around, it was facing the wall for years and couldn’t be seen. And then after my Buddy was gone, I returned it at the front so I can see it. It is his sweet little note that says *“Buddy was here”.*
Love and miss my boy so much.

Wish all these first time golden owners to know, new puppy is not destroying the house, puppy is just making memories to live forever.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> Wish all these first time golden owners to know, new puppy is not destroying the house, puppy is just making memories to live forever.


What a good line..That would make an excellent signature.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thanks Melakat, it is bittersweet.
> 
> Interesting enough, my Charlie doesn't go there very often and never at night, but last night when he was looking at me and then went there, I felt like my Buddy channeling thru him, telling him "go there, do it for our mommy".



I think it's a sign(God Wink) from Buddy, he's telling you he's still with you, watching over you, and he's doing good. 

It's a bit ironic that you started this thread, my Remy just recently started laying underneath my dining room table in the same spot, laying in the same way my Bridge boy use to lay. I took this as a sign from him. 


The gifts our Bridge kids left us, are very special and can take you back to a special place and time with them. 
Enjoy these very special gifts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and snobear*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think it's a sign(God Wink) from Buddy, he's telling you he's still with you, watching over you, and he's doing good.
> 
> It's a bit ironic that you started this thread, my Remy just recently started laying underneath my dining room table in the same spot, laying in the same way my Bridge boy use to lay. I took this as a sign from him.
> 
> ...


Our Tonka puts his head on the rung of the kitchen chair and lays the same way our Snobear did and our Tucker lies in the same place up against the loveseat with his paws in the air, as our Smooch did!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I believe that if we keep our Bridge pets close in memory they will be with us on the other side. To me, I believe that God loves us very much and would want our homes to be the happiest when we pass over and that would include our beloved pets.


----------

